# Scenic locations around Lake Shasta



## killswitch (Nov 15, 2016)

I was looking for a proper forum to post this, not sure if it should be here. I am looking to visit Redding, CA and Lake Shasta and is the first time I will be visiting those areas. I will be going to the Crater Lake, and Klamath Falls as well but I am unable to determine where to go when in the Redding area, and around Lake Shasta for landscape photowalks.

Which scenic locations, or other lakes, streams, or vista points do you fine folks recommend I should definitely check out when I am there. I will be carrying the 16-35 and 70-200, some ND filters for long exposures, as well as my trusty tripod for this trip.


----------

